# تعرف على السحر و الخداع البصرى بالصورة



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (14 مايو 2009)

لقد قامت سنّة هذا الكون على أسس و قوانين سنّها الخالق تعالى بحكمته البالغة، فكان قانون الأسباب و المسببات كمثابة الحجّة التي أقامها سبحانه و تعالى على عباده أن لا يتبعوا أيّة خرافة تتسلل إلى عقولهم فتعطلها عن التفكير السوّي الصحيح و تبعدها عن معرفة وحدانية الله حق معرفة،




 
كون أنّ الخرافة لا تتبع قانون الأسباب و المسببات فهي باطلة بحكم سنن الكون تلك. فلهذا كان موقف الإسلام من بعض الطقوس و المعتقدات موقفا حاسما، كما هو الشأن في ظاهرة السحر، فحرّم تعلمه و تعليمه و ممارسته. فالسحر كما أخبر الله عنه طريق للفساد وسبب للضرر بين العباد وإذائهم و التفرقة بينهم، وهو فوق ذلك كله سبب للكفر بالله سبحانه والخروج عن دينه وشرعه. و من السحر من هو حقيقي و منه من هو تخيلي و كلاهما أقرّه القرآن و الأحاديث الصحيحة كما جاء ذلك في كتب أهل السنة و الجماعة، و تتعدّد أنواع السحر بتعدّد الطرق المستعملة و الإستعانات التي يستعين بها الساحر في تحقيق غرضه و نيل غايته، فمن السحرة من يزعم الاستعانة بالكواكب و النجوم و الأبراج، ومنهم من يستعين بالجن والشياطين، و منهم من يستعين ببقايا الموتى و قبورهم، ومنهم من يستعين بالنفخ في العقد، ومنهم من يستعين بخفّة حركاته و سرعتها و مهاراتها، و منه من يدّعي الرقية بالقرآن فتراه تارة يقرء القرآن جهرا أمام زبائنه و تارة أخرى يتمتم بكلام مبهم غير مفهوم و لا مسموع. و من السحر من يكفّر فاعله و يخرجه من ملّة الإسلام، و منه من يدخله في دائرة الفسوق، و منه من يدخله في زمرة العابثين المضيعين للأوقات و اللاهين الغافلين عن العبادة و الذكر. و من أكثر أنواع السحر إنتشارا هو سحر التخييل كما وصفه تعالى في قوله: ﴿ قَالَ بَلْ أَلْقُوا فَإِذَا حِبَالُهُمْ وَعِصِيُّهُمْ يُخَيَّلُ إِلَيْهِ مِن سِحْرِهِمْ أَنَّهَا تَسْعَى ﴾ طه - (الآية:66)، و سنخصّ في مقالتنا هذه هذا النوع من السحر دون غيره ( أي سحر التخييل) فهو جوهر حديثنا و محور بحثنا. فما هو تعريفه؟ و ما هي أسبابه؟ و كيف جاء ذكره في القرآن الكريم؟ و كيف ذكرته النظريات العلمية الحديثة؟ و هل سبق القرآن النظريات العلمية في ذكره و تفسيره لهذه الظاهرة و كشف أسرارها؟ 
تعريف سحر التخييل ( الخداع البصري): 
Optical illusion 
السحر عموما فى لغة العرب يطلق على كل شيء خفي سببه، ولطف ودق ولذلك كانت تقول العرب في بيانها " أخفى من السحر " (1)، و قال الأزهري: "أصل السحر صرف الشيء عن حقيقته إلى غيره، فكأن الساحر لمّا رأى الباطل في صورة الحق وخيل الشيء على غير حقيقته قد سحر الشيء عن وجهه أي صرفه " (2). أما "سحر التخييل" خاصة هو ذلك العمل الذي يطلق عليه في عصرنا هذا بإسم "الخداع البصري" أو "الوهم البصري" أو " الوهم التخيلي" و كلها مصطلحات بمعنى واحد، وعرّفه أبو بكر الرازي بأنه: " كل أمر خفي سببه، وتُخِيِلَ على غير حقيقته، ويجري مجرى التمويه والخُدَع" (3). و إصطلاحا هو ذلك الفعل الذي يصوّر للناظر دائما الصورة المرئية على غير حقيقتها حيث تكون الرؤية خادعة أو مضللة، ومبنى هذا على أن القوة الباصرة قد ترى الشيء على خلاف ما هو عليه في الحقيقة لبعض الأسباب العارضة. و التفسير العلمي لذلك أنّ المعلومات التي تجمعها العين المجردة وبعد معالجتها بواسطة الدماغ تعطي نتيجة لا تطابق المصدر أو العنصر المرئي. والخدع التقليدية مبنية على إفتراض أنّ هناك أوهام فزيولوجية تحدث طبيعيا ومعرفيا بالإضافة إلى الأوهام التي يمكن البرهنه عليها من خلال الحيّل البصرية الخاصة، فالخدع البصرية إذا هي صور و مشاهد مصنوعة مسبقا بطريقة مدروسة لتظهر للناظر بطريقة معيّنة و هي ليست كذلك كونها ضرب من التمويه و الحيلة. 
و حسب الموسوعة العلمية البسيكوليوجية (4) فإن المفهوم الأساسي والتعريف المبدئي للخداع البصري هو ذلك الفعل الذي يجعل الأشياء أو الأشكال أو الألوان ترى أو تدرك بطريقة كاذبة و مغايرة لماهيتها الأصلية و بخلاف حالتها الطبيعية. و بصيغة أخرى فإن الخداع البصري هو أنّه يخيّل لك أنك تظن نفسك ترى أشياءا على حالة معيّنة بينما الحقيقية مخالفة تماما لما رأيت. و هذا يعود إلى "الخطئ التحليلي" لماهية و حقيقة الصور و المشاهد التي نراها(5)، أي أنّه لا يوجد توافق بين ما تمّ تحليله في الإدراك و حقيقة الشيئ. و خلاصة التعريف فإن مصطلح الخدعة البصرية يطلق على كل فعل يخدع النطام البصري للإنسان بدئا من العين حتى الدماغ و يجعل الاشياء المرئية مخالفة لحقيقتها(6). 
أنواع الخدع البصرية: 
هناك أنواع عديدة من الخدع البصرية، و تتعدد بتعدد التقنية التي نستعملها للتحقيق الخدعة، و أساسا هنالك أربع أنواع و هي: 
1) خدع متعلقة بالـألوان: إنّ العين البشرية ترى الألوان بشكل متغير على حسب المحيط، حيث أنه عند الرؤية إلى موضع معين نرى لون أو عدة ألوان و لكن ليست هذه هي الحقيقة، وسنسوق ثلاثة أمثلة عن الخدع المتعلقة بلألوان. 
المثال الأول: ( خدعة باكمان) 
Illusion of Pacman invented by “Jeremy Hinton “​ 


 
الخدعة الأولى: 
لو إتبعنا الحركة الدائرية للكرة الموجودة في الشكل التالي والتي تتحرّك في نفس إتجاه عقارب الساعة لوجدناها كرة وردية اللون، لكن لو حدّقنا في أحدى الكرات الوردية الساكنة لشاهدنا بعد ثانيتين كرّة خضراء تدور بدل الكرة الوردية. 
الخدعة الثانية:
الآن سنقوم بالتحديق في مركز الدائرة ( في العلامة +) و ننتظر 4 إلى 5 ثواني فسنرى أن أنّ كل الكرات الوردية قد إختفت عن أنظارنا و ما تبقى إلاّ الكرة الخضراء. 
تفسير الخدعتين: 
لقد قام مخترع الخدع البصرية " جيرمي هينتون"(7) بإختراع هذه الخدعة سنة 2005 ميلادي و التي أحدثت حينها رواجا كبيرا، حيث وضع إثنى عشرة كرة وردية اللون في شكل دائري و وضع علامة (+) في مركز الدائرة، ثم عمد هذا المخترع على أن تختفي إحدى الكرات الوردية بعد 0.1 ثانية من بدئ المشاهدة، ثم بعد 0.125 ثانية تختفي الكرة التي تليها و في نفس الوقت تعود الكرة الوردية السابقة إلى الظهور، و هكذا دواليك تختفي كرة في الوقت التي تظهر أخرى، و هذه التقنية(8) أوحت إلى أعيننا ما يلي: 
1) أنّ كرة وردية اللون تدور مع عقارب الساعة غير أنّ الأمر ليس كذلك، فالأمر كله أن كرة وردية تختفي في الوقت التي تظهر أخرى وفقا لعملية حسابية رياضية مدروسة و محسوبة مبدئيا، و هذا هو مبدئ التصوير السينيمائي. 
2) أنّ كرة خضراء تدور بدل الكرة الوردية، لكن هذا ليس صحيح فالكرة الخضراء ظهرت للعيان نتيجة عملية التحديق، فهذا اللون الأخضر للكرة لا يوجد أساسا بل هي لا تزال وردية، فالنظام البصري أعطى تفسيرا خاطئا للون الكرة نتيجة تعب الخلايا العصبية و تأخرها في إعطاء اللون الحقيقي، حيث لو إستبدلنا الكرات الوردية في خدعة "باكمان" بكرات ذات لون أزرق و كررّنا التجربة لشاهدنا كرة صفراء بدل الكرة الخضراء. 
3) أنّ كل الكرات الوردية إختفت و ما تبقى للعيان سوى كرة خضراء تدور، و هذا أيضا أمر لم يحدث إلاّ في أعيننا، و لكن كل ما في الأمر أن العين البشرية إذا حدّقت في نقطة معينة فإن كل الصور و الألوان الساكنة التي لم يشملها مجال التحديق تختفي من النظر ولا تختفي بمنظور فيزيائي، فلهذا و نحن نحدّق في علامة (+) إختفت كل الكرات الوردية من مجال رؤيتنا و لم يبقى سوى كرة خضراء تتحرك، و حتى هذه الكرة الخضراء ليست كذلك بل هي وردية و لقد سبق تفسير ذلك في النقطة (2). 
المثال الثاني: (مربع الالوان المتباينة). 
Scintillating Grid 
لو أردنا أن نحصي عدد النقاط السوداء في هذا المربع لاستعصى علينا ذلك، لأننا سنرى أنّ هذه النقاط السوداء تغدوا بيضاء مباشرة بعدما أن ننقل بصرنا إلى نقطة أخرى في المربع، و هكذا دواليك فلهذا يستحيل علينا تعدادها، و التفسير العلمي في ذلك أنّ هذه النقاط السوداء لا وجود لها أساسا داخل المربع! ويمكن التأكد من صحة ذلك بتغطية أحد الاشرطه السوداء باليد. و يمكن تفسير ذلك بإعتبار أنّ العين البشرية عاجزة عن التنقل بين لونين متعاكسين بسبب التباين الشديد بينهما. فلقد خُدعت أبصارنا من جرّاء هذا التباين و شاهدنا ما لا يوجد أساسا.​ 


 
المثال الثالث: (خدعة صورة المسيح المزعوم). 
نطلب من القارئ الكريم أن يتبع الخطوات التالية: 
أولا: أن يحدّق في الشكل التالي مدة 60 ثانية. 
ثانيا: أن يكون التحديق مركّزا على الأربع نقاط الموجودة في مركز الشكل. 
ثلاثا : بعد أن تنتهي المدة يجب على المشاهد أن ينظر إلى حائط خالي من الصور و يحدّق فيه لبضع ثواني حتى تظهر له صورة.​ 


 
أكيد أنّه إذا كنت إتبعت الخطوات المذكورة أعلاه فإنّه قد ظهرت لك صورة لرجل بشعر طويل و لحية كثيفة، و هذا الوجه يشبه الصورة التي يرسمها النصارى و ينسبونها بهتانا و ظلما للنبي عيسى عليه السلام. و الحقيقة أنّ الذي شاهدته خدعة بصرية ليست إلاّ، فلو قمت بعكس و قلب الألوان الموجودة في الشكل الذي كنت تحدق فيه لظهر لك ما يلي:​ 


 
و كما يظهر لنا جليا في هذا الشكل (الصورة الأصلية للخدعة البصرية) فإننا نرى أن اللون الأسود أصبح أبيض و الأبيض أسودا خلافا على ما كانا عليه قبل قلب اللونين في الصورة المخادعة. و أمثال هذه الصور المعكوسة كثير نصادفها على النات و في المجلاّت العلمية و الكتب الترفيهية، فمنها صور لزعماء تاريخيين و لرؤساء دول و ملوك و شخصيات سينيمائية إلى غير ذلك، حتى أنّه يمكن لكل واحد منّا أن ينسخ له صورة ( أو لأحد أقربائه) ثم يعكس ألوانها و يعيد الخطوات الثلاثة التي ذكرناها في التجربة أعلاه فسيشاهد الصورة الأصلية للصورة المقلوبة. 
2) خدع متعلقة بالهندسة ( خدعة "روجر بانروز") 
يدعى هذا الشكل بمثلث "بانروز" نسبة إلى عالم الرياضيات "روجر بانروز"(9) الذي رسم هذا الشكل و نشره في الجريدة البريطانية البسيكولوجية لسنة 1958، إنّ هذا الشكل الهندسي لا يمكن تحقيقه إلاّ عن طريق الرسم على الورق ببعدين هندسين إثنين و يستحيل تجسيده في الواقع بثلاثة ابعاد، فهو شكل من أشكال الخدع الهندسية.​ 


 
3) خدع متعلقة بتحريك الصور (الخدعة الثلاثية الأبعاد ذات الصورة المتحركة) 
لو قمنا بالتحديق في مركز الشكل التالي ثم قمنا بتحريك رؤوسنا إلى الأمام ثم إلى الخلف مرّات عديدة لشاهدنا أنا الحلقتين تدوران الواحدة بعكس إتجاه الأخرى، غير أن الأمر ليس كذلك فالحلقتين ساكنتين و لا تدوران بأيّ إتجاه، و يمكنا التأكد من هذا بأن نعيد التجربة كاملة محدقين في الدائرتين دون المركز فسنرى أنهما في سكون تام.​ 


 
) خدع متعلقة بالأحجام و القياسات ( خدعة "ميلار ليار") لو أخذنا المثال التالي(10) فإننا نرى أنّ الخط الذي يشكّل الرسم الذي على يسارنا(الشكل 1) أطول من الخط الذي يشكل الرسم الذي من جهة اليمين ( الشكل 2)، غير أنّ الحقيقة عكس ذلك فالخطين متساوين تماما و يمكننا التحقق من ذلك بعملية القياس. إنّ الأسهم التي تحدّ طرفي القطعتين المستقيمتين توحي لأعيننا أنّ أحد القطعتين أطول من الأخرى، و هو تحليل خاطئ للدماغ ناتج عن الخداع البصري.​ 


 
وجه الإعجاز في الآية الكريمة: 
قال تعالى في الآية 116 من سورة الأعراف : ﴿ قَالَ أَلْقُوْاْ فَلَمَّا أَلْقَوْاْ سَحَرُواْ أَعْيُنَ النَّاسِ وَاسْتَرْهَبُوهُمْ وَجَاءوا بِسِحْرٍ عَظِيم﴾، وجائت هذه الآية و الآيات التي من قبلها لتقص علينا ما حدث بين النبي موسى عليه السلام و سحرة فرعون، في يوم إنتصب فيه الحق أمام الباطل، والمعجزة أمام السحر، و القوة الإلهية أمام خداع البشر و كيدهم، والقصة كما يعلم الجميع غنية عن التعريف. 
لقد قال تعالى في الآية المذكورة أعلاه: ﴿ سَحَرُواْ أَعْيُنَ النَّاسِ﴾ و لم يقل سحروهم أو سحروا عقولهم أو قلوبهم أو أجسادهم، أي أنّ الله تعالى قد خصّ الأعين دون غيرها من الأعضاء الجسدية الأخرى و خصّ البصر دون غيره من الحواس، و هذا ما يوافق التعريف العلمي للخدعة البصرية من حيث أنّها فعل يخدع كليّة النظام البصري للمشاهد بدءاً من العين حتى الدماغ، أي أنّ الخدعة تنطلق أولا من العين حتى تصل الإدراك العقلي فيخيّل للمشاهد أشياء مخالفة لما هي عليه في الواقع، و لهذا جائت الإشارة القرآنية إلى الأعين دون غيرها من الحواس الأخرى. ثم قال تعالى في موضع آخر من القرآن: ﴿ قَالَ بَلْ أَلْقُوا فَإِذَا حِبَالُهُمْ وَعِصِيُّهُمْ يُخَيَّلُ إِلَيْهِ مِن سِحْرِهِمْ أَنَّهَا تَسْعَى ﴾ طه - (الآية:66)، أي أن السحرة خَدعوا أولا أعين الناس بما في ذلك موسى و هارون عليهما السلام، فلما تمكّنوا من أمر الخداع و التمويه هذا تخيّلت عقول الناس ( المشاهدين) أنّ العصي و الحبال أفاعي و حيّات تتحرك و تزحف، أي أن النظر كان قبل التخيّل، معنى هذا أن القرآن يخبرنا أنّ الناس الذين جمعهم فرعون خُدعت أبصارهم في أول الأمر و من بعد ذلك تخيلوا بعقولهم ما أوحت إليهم أبصارهم المخدوعة، و كل عاقل في هذا الكون يقر أنّ النظر يكون بالعين و التخيل محله الدماغ، و هذا السرد القرآني موافق تماما للتفسير العلمي من حيث أنّ الخدعة بدأت بالبصر ليدرك الدماغ بعد ذلك تخيّلا و تحليلا خاطئا لما شاهدته العين كما هو الشأن في خدعة "باكمان" و خدعة "ميلار ليار" و خدعة "روجر بانروز" و خدعة سحرة فرعون أيضا فهم درسوا فنّ الخداع البصري من قبل أن يرسل فرعون في المدائن حاشرين و ذلك في قوله تعالى: ﴿ يَأْتُوكَ بِكُلِّ سَاحِرٍ عَلِيمٍ ﴾ سورة الأعراف - (الآية:112) أي أن سحرة فرعون عالمون بمهارة الخداع البصري و تمويه الأشياء و صرف أنظار الغير عن حقيقتها و حالتها الطبيعية التي هي عليها، فخيّل لموسى و هارون( عليهما السلام) و لفرعون وقومه أنّ العصيّ و الحبال أفاعي و حيّات تسعى غير أنها لم تكن إلا عصي و حبال جامدة. 
و المتتبع لهذا المشهد العظيم و الأسلوب القصصي القرآني الرائع لهذه المناظرة الكبرى، التي جمعت موسى و هارون بسحرة فرعون، يدرك أن الطرف الذي لم يتأثر من هذه الخدعة و التمويه هم السحرة أنفسهم، فهم وحدهم العالمين بفن الخداع بل إنّ فرعون أكرههم على تعلّمه سنوات عديدة، فلمّا ألقى موسى بعصاه و إلتقمت تلك الحبال و العصيّ أدرك السحرة أنّ هذا ليس بسحر و لا بخداع و لا بتمويه فهم العالمين بهذا كله، بل أدركوا بعين اليقين أنّ ما صنعت عصى موسى هو معجزة من رب قدير، فلو كان ما جائت به عصى موسى (عليه السلام) سحر تخيلي لكانوا قد أبطلوه و كشفوه بعلمهم و هزموا موسى و نالوا عند فرعون الدرجات العلى، لكنهم أدركوا حقيقة المعجزة كما كانوا يدركون في أعماق أنفسهم أنّ ما صنعوا لم يكن سوى خدعة وتمويه ليسّ إلا،ّ أما ما شهدوه في عصى موسى و ما آلت إليه عصيّهم و حبالهم هو حق اليقين وليس سحر مبين، و أن موسى هو نبيّ من رب العالمين فكان سجدودهم طوعا و كان صبرهم جميلا و كان مقتلهم إستشهادا، ففي ضحى يوم إنقلبوا من مخادعين لأعيّن المشاهدين و من ساحرين ماكرين موالين لفرعون إلى ساجدين تائبين لرب العالمين ورب موسى وهارون فغدو بعد ذلك شهداء مسلمين. 
هكذا يخبرنا القرآن منذ مآت السنين عن ظاهرة الخدع البصرية و الوهم التخيلي والتي إستعملها سحرة فرعون من قبل حتى أن يكتشف العالم حقيقة هذه الظاهرة، فالعلم الحديث لم يدرك حقيقة الخداع البصري إلاّ بعدما أن أدرك التكوين العضوي للعين و طريقة عمل النظام البصري و علاقته بالدماغ، بينما أشار إلى ذلك الله تعالى في كتابه منذ مآت السنين و بمصطلحات دقيقة " سحر الأعين"، " خيّل "...إلخ، أليس هذا دليل على نبوّة محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم؟ أم أنّ ما أتى به سحر سحر به قريش ثم بعد ذلك سحر أقواما من بعدهم طيلة 14 قرنا من الزمن و لا يزال يفعل؟! إنّه و الله لحق من ربه و رب موسى و هارون، رب السموات و الأرض معجز البشر و علمهم إلى يوم الدين.​ 


..... أضف الرد والتقييم وليس فقط المشاهدة .....


​


----------



## م ابراهيم بن خليل (19 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة لله وبركاته 
شكرا جزيلا لكي اخي وجزاك الله عنا كل خير 
فعلا ان السحر شرك عظيم 
واما بخصوص ما قدمت لنا فهو روعة فعلا ولقد شفى مما في صدري الكثير من التساؤلات عن عالم الخدع البصرية 
والتي كنت احد المذهولين دائما بها ... الا ان السر العلمي ظل غائبا عني ...فبارك الله فيك وفتح لك ابواب الجنة 

ملاحظة :


> *و هذا السرد القرآني موافق تماما للتفسير العلمي من حيث أنّ الخدعة بدأت بالبصر ليدرك الدماغ بعد ذلك تخيّلا و تحليلا خاطئا لما شاهدته العين كما هو الشأن في خدعة "باكمان" و خدعة "ميلار ليار" و خدعة "روجر بانروز" و خدعة سحرة فرعون أيضا *


 احس اننا لو استبدلنا ان كلمة موافق بكلمة يأكد لكان افضل 
ّإذا أن نحن المسلمين نصدق القرآن اكثر من اي نص وعندما نقول ان القرأن يؤكد او يدعم فمعنى هذا - من وجهة نظري المتواضعة - ان القرآن هو الاقوى من حيث الصحة ... اما الموافقة في في راس تعني التساوي بين القرآن ووالنص العلمي من حيث الصحة وهذا لا يصح لان الفرآن لا يحتمل الخطأ والنص العلمي يحتمل الخطا .. ومن هنا وجب ان يكو القرآن هو المؤكد لاي نص او معلومة . 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## ام فجر (6 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي....


----------



## مختار الجزائري (8 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا لكي اخي وجزاك الله عنا كل خير 
*


----------



## المسوري (11 يونيو 2009)

موضوعك أخي بشار في غاية الروعه ومجهودك تشكر عليه 

وفقك الله


----------



## eng.veyan (16 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جدا رائع من زمان ردت اعرف هذا الشي الله يعطيك العافية والاجر.....شكرا.


----------



## حسين عواض (26 يونيو 2009)

لا أجد من الكلام إلا ( علم الإنسان ما لا يعلم ) بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً لكن أخى لى سؤال من فضلك عن فكرة عمل جهاز تصحيح البصر باستخدام تقنية الفيمتوثانية


----------



## fagrelsabah (26 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا تحليل رائع 

لان السحر لا يتجاوز الاعين والقدرة على الابصار 
ولا يغير من المادة شيئا


----------



## حسن سليمان (26 يونيو 2009)

موضوع فوق الهائل 

تسلم ايدك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نصار العيساوي (8 يوليو 2009)

موضوعك أخي بشار في غاية الروعه جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مهندس الامبراطورية (8 يوليو 2009)

ألف شكر أخي الكريم على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (14 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع ..
وما أتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا


----------



## mahmoud abdel hadi (15 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداً
وسبحان الله الذي علم الإنسان مالم يعلم


----------



## مازن الهيتي (16 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل والشيق.............................مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## AhmedMidOoO (17 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يكرمك على المجهود
والف شكر على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## falcon_of_lava (19 يوليو 2009)

انا كنت اظن انه موضوع في غير مكانه لكن هو فعلا موضوع قيم جدا ويستحق الرد والشكر علي المجهود المبذول به


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (6 أغسطس 2009)

*تحية طيبة*

شكرا ياخي وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الشيق وارجو ان تزيدنا في مواضيعك الشيقة .

:75::75:


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على هذذا الشرح الوافي


----------



## مهندسة ليزر (31 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع والجميل


----------



## مصطفى الياسين (4 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم يا أخي هذا الموضوع من اروع ماقرأت والله واشكرك على هذه المعلومات الرائعه لكني اتفق مع الاخ م ابراهيم بن خليل على موضوع كلمة موافق ووفقك الله


----------



## MALEK_CHAABANE (20 سبتمبر 2009)

تشكر على المعلومات القيمو , فعلا أجبت عن تساؤلات طثير في ذهني


----------



## كريم6230 (21 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## تولين (21 سبتمبر 2009)

باااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارك الله بيك موضوع رائع جدا وهام جدا واكيد تستاهل الرد والشكر والتقييم


----------



## احمد 3 محمد عبده (21 سبتمبر 2009)

منتهى الروعة و التحليل الدقيق لظواهر تثير فضول الجميع أشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## خالد فضة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة يا اخي العزيز


----------



## ياسين الزيدي (22 سبتمبر 2009)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووو معلومات مفيدة جدا


----------



## duosrl (30 سبتمبر 2009)

بشار الجبوري قال:


> لقد قامت سنّة هذا الكون على أسس و قوانين سنّها الخالق تعالى بحكمته البالغة، فكان قانون الأسباب و المسببات كمثابة الحجّة التي أقامها سبحانه و تعالى على عباده أن لا يتبعوا أيّة خرافة تتسلل إلى عقولهم فتعطلها عن التفكير السوّي الصحيح و تبعدها عن معرفة وحدانية الله حق معرفة،
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ​ *[font=&quot]ربنا[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]يجزيك[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]كل[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]الخير[/font]**[font=&quot][/font]*

*[font=&quot]وننتظر[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]الجديد[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]من[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]عندك[/font]**[font=&quot][/font]*​


----------



## Aboumo3ad (4 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكي اخي وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## تراي فيذا (7 نوفمبر 2009)

ماشالله عليك ولله موضوعك هذا كبيير على المخ ياكبييييييييييييير 
انا استفدت من كثير وشرحك سهل للموضوع 
الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## عمرو حسانين (7 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## عبدالله حمزة (7 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونشكرك على هذا الجهد الجهيد


----------



## م خالد عامر (8 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوعك أخي بشار في غاية الروعه 
شكراً على كل هذا التفسير


----------



## سديل الكعبه (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً على هالموضوع بس انحولت وانامركز بالصور


----------



## eng.lana (8 نوفمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله 
موضوع متميز وقد اعطيته ما يستحق من شرح و توضيح.
باركك الله


----------



## سور بغداد (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*تعرف على السحر و الخداع البصري بالصورة*

:20:موضوع بديع


----------



## eng moon (2 ديسمبر 2009)

لا اله الا الله 
شكرا جدا على التوضيح 
موضوع رائع


----------



## سمندل السوداني (3 ديسمبر 2009)

:77::20::75::20::75::20::75::77:ماشاء الله عليك يابشار............من فين هذا الابداع؟؟؟


----------



## wasn't me (4 ديسمبر 2009)

حلووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## redaali2020 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسام البارودي (10 يناير 2010)

موضوع ممتاز و يجب نشره شعبيا" لوقاية البسطاء من الدجالين
وجزاك _*الله*_ كل خير


----------



## اسامة الجازوي (10 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## mneef (20 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع ومميز كتميز صاحبه


----------



## النجوم اللامعة (2 فبراير 2010)

thank you 
موضوعك كتير حلو


----------



## saad_aljuboury (2 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع نال اعجابنا 
وفق الله الى مايحب ويرضى
آمــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــــــــــــن*


----------



## أشرف محمود ذكى (3 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل* *وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​*أشرف محمود ذكى*​


----------



## esasaa (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرا والف شكر افادك الله وافدتنا وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## محمد احمد عشماوي (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا ياخى على التفسير العلمى الدقيق حعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك ولكم الاجر والثواب


----------



## زهرة_الربيع (11 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع 

بارك الله فيكم ..


----------



## azeeez76 (14 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


م/عبدالعزيز


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (14 مارس 2010)

*مشكور يا الغالى *


----------



## مالك الياسمين (6 مايو 2010)

الشكر الجزيل للمساعدة


----------



## malaktak (24 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه موضوع جميل شكرا لك ولكن لي سؤال عن سحر الاذى الشائع اليوم في زماننا هذا سحر التفريق بين الزوجين وغيره وهو كما تعلم مذكور في القران الكريم ( في قصة الملكين في بابل هاروت وماروت )


----------



## الهثيم (19 يوليو 2010)

/وضوع اكثر من روعة
شكرا


----------



## مسرة محمد (25 يوليو 2010)




----------



## duosrl (8 أغسطس 2010)

م.ميلاد الجبوري قال:


> لقد قامت سنّة هذا الكون على أسس و قوانين سنّها الخالق تعالى بحكمته البالغة، فكان قانون الأسباب و المسببات كمثابة الحجّة التي أقامها سبحانه و تعالى على عباده أن لا يتبعوا أيّة خرافة تتسلل إلى عقولهم فتعطلها عن التفكير السوّي الصحيح و تبعدها عن معرفة وحدانية الله حق معرفة،
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[font=&quot]رائع بكل ما تحمله الكلمة[/font]​


----------



## عبدالباري الجبوري (23 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخي معلومة جدا جميلة


----------



## mustafa' (17 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع رائع و جميل


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (18 أكتوبر 2010)

الموضوع للتثبيت
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## luckhu (19 أكتوبر 2010)

Hello ,thanks for all the great information you have shared!

http://www.tiffany-jewellery.net/


----------



## راجي عفو الرحمن (21 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## ناصر الكويتي (2 نوفمبر 2010)

تحية وسلام لكم جميعا اني ابحث عن موقع المهندسة زها حديد اخوكم الراثد شاكر اللهيبي


----------



## duosrl (6 نوفمبر 2010)

م.ميلاد الجبوري قال:


> لقد قامت سنّة هذا الكون على أسس و قوانين سنّها الخالق تعالى بحكمته البالغة، فكان قانون الأسباب و المسببات كمثابة الحجّة التي أقامها سبحانه و تعالى على عباده أن لا يتبعوا أيّة خرافة تتسلل إلى عقولهم فتعطلها عن التفكير السوّي الصحيح و تبعدها عن معرفة وحدانية الله حق معرفة،
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*[font=&quot]رائع بكل ما تحمله الكلمة[/font]*​


----------



## ammar physics (12 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز لقد استمتعت بما قدمت لنااا وجزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## اسماعيل حسام (15 نوفمبر 2010)

اسال الله العظيم ان يحفضك لما قدمته لنا


----------



## hhmdan (9 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لجهودك الطيبة


----------



## bola147 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم في كل مرة ادخل الى المنتدي يتاكد لى انني لايمكنني الاءستغناء عنه اشكر كل لقائمين وكل الاعضاء القائمين علىئيصالا المعلومات لكلا ا لزوار الكرام


----------



## Mohammaddowah (30 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ... شيء جميل جدا


----------



## طالبة هندسه صناعيه (1 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جميل

لاهنت


----------



## amontilladow (8 فبراير 2011)

god blessings upon all of u guys


----------



## حسام الروح (23 فبراير 2011)

عزيزي ميلاد 

شئ اكثر من رائع الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## سلام العالم (13 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم 

وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه




والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## izznawal (4 مايو 2011)

*لا أجد من الكلام إلا ( علم الإنسان ما لا يعلم ) بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً لكن أخى لى سؤال من فضلك عن فكرة عمل جهاز تصحيح البصر باستخدام تقنية الفيمتوثانية*​


----------



## autotem (27 مايو 2011)

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ابن العميد (12 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (12 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## yusef_200776 (16 يوليو 2011)

thank u so much


----------



## حسين عبد العظيم حس (5 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع شيق وفعلاومن العلم ما بهر العقول


----------



## حسين عبد العظيم حس (5 أغسطس 2011)

انا ضيف على هذا النتدى باعتبارى غير متخصص هندسى لكنى من نفس الفصيل العلمى حيث اننى خريج كلية العلوم والتربية ارجوا الااكون ضيفاثقيلا معكم


----------



## همسة سحر (7 أغسطس 2011)

راااائع تسلم اناملك بارك الله فيك و سبحان الله


----------



## HEMA EZZAT (25 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم معلومات قيمة فعلا


----------



## ابوريده (26 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس - محترف (21 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً علي شرح هذه الخدع التي انتشرت و كنت في حيرة من امري


----------



## koki4life (17 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع يستحق الإعجاب فعلا ........


----------



## سيد منذر (26 ديسمبر 2011)

ممتاااااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## manar196 (10 يناير 2012)

جميل جدا يعطيك العافية


----------



## م.عياش (3 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على الموضوع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.عياش (3 فبراير 2012)

الشكر الجزيل للموضوع الجميل


----------



## عبداللطيف طه (11 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ABDENBI.ELIDRISSI (14 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## برهم السيد (20 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## agep (20 فبراير 2012)

مشكور موضوع رايع


----------



## almasoody (20 مارس 2012)

شكرا على مجهودك اخي العزيز تقييمي للموضوع جيد


----------



## مدحتكو (17 أبريل 2012)

روعة روعة
موضوع رائع ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الباحث عن الابداع (16 مايو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .............. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اني احب اشكرك والله من كل قلبي على هذه المعلومات القيمة ...... عمل صالح وعلم ينتفع به بارك الله فيك ولك ​المحببببببببببببببببببببببببببب للابداعععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## 3.7v 130mah (23 مايو 2012)

شكرا...
بارك الله فيكم ...


----------



## دعاب (22 يوليو 2012)

مشكور على المعلومه


----------



## عمار المتوكل (17 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور على الموضوع
لاكن اواجة مشكلة في الصور المرفقة


----------



## ahmed alzabidi (18 نوفمبر 2012)

لم اجد الصور


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (18 يناير 2013)

موضوعك أخي في غاية الروعه ومجهودك تشكر عليه وفقك الله


----------



## هيشو منسي (23 يونيو 2013)

توجد حلقه رائعه بخصوص هذا الموضوع علي قناة ناشونال جيوجرافيك ابوظبي تحت عنوان اختبر دماغك


----------

